# old site got hacked



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

The other day my seo guy tells me my Painterforhire.ca site got hacked. Apparently through the old WordPress. 

Either way I have been neglecting that site for years now. I mean at one time I would get respect from GeorgeZ but that was many moons ago. For the last 5 years I have been concentrating on my mural site. I kind of regret it though but I was getting tired of telling people I don't have the time to paint their house. 

I'm going to get my seo guy to do a quick update nothing special, just something to have people see with our cold calls.


----------



## Paintamania (Aug 15, 2015)

jason123 said:


> The other day my seo guy tells me my Painterforhire.ca site got hacked. Apparently through the old WordPress.
> 
> Either way I have been neglecting that site for years now. I mean at one time I would get respect from GeorgeZ but that was many moons ago. For the last 5 years I have been concentrating on my mural site. I kind of regret it though but I was getting tired of telling people I don't have the time to paint their house.
> 
> I'm going to get my seo guy to do a quick update nothing special, just something to have people see with our cold calls.


It seems like that link www.painterforhire.ca is forbiddion. 

Im kinda curious how a website actually gets 'hacked'.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

yeah its forbidden now . Took it down.. Im curios too was hoping to get some info out here. Hardly get much face time with my seo guy, Going to get some more info into the situation when we meet later this year.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Out of date Wordpress is notoriously, hilariously easy to hack. Keep your sites up to date or have them removed, guys. Most painters likely don't have much important info being transmitted, but it's still worth doing.

Anything that hasn't been updated in the last six months is still vulnerable to heartbleed, among slews of other bugs: http://heartbleed.com/


----------



## JoyHawkins (Sep 18, 2015)

Jason,

Hackers target Wordpress because it's so popular. Usually they are able to do it through outdated plugins that are on the site that haven't been updated. Sometimes it makes sense to pay a little extra for hosting to get a provider that can update these for you. I've heard great thing about WP Engine. 

There is a good article on Wordpress hacking here: https://getflywheel.com/layout/why-do-wordpress-websites-get-hacked/


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh thanks guys. I was beginning to think I was being duped. My painting site as I said I was neglecting like a ugly red headed step child and deserve what I got. As for my new post I would like some answer to that.


----------



## gpainting (Jan 13, 2016)

you should be able to save the mysql database file and delete the old wordpress files then upload the new version of wordpress, could be tricky but I have had to do it to before, that's if you wanted to save all the content. probably wouldn't hurt to just rebuild it either


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

gpainting said:


> you should be able to save the mysql database file and delete the old wordpress files then upload the new version of wordpress, could be tricky but I have had to do it to before, that's if you wanted to save all the content. probably wouldn't hurt to just rebuild it either


Yeah Im going to get a new one up in a month or two. I dont need a big seo presence as of right now. My first run at it was primarily based on seo, and pretty successful at its hay day. This one is for a personal approach, Last year we tried a new school / old school cold call approach and it worked.

To be honest I let my site ranking slowly slip through the years I had real good ranking and then became to busy and served to many masters. I got in at a good time back then. Now I'm guessing it would be triple as hard to get back on top. Maybe later, now I have other fish to fry.


----------



## dewebdesigns (Oct 10, 2015)

jason123 said:


> Yeah Im going to get a new one up in a month or two. I dont need a big seo presence as of right now. My first run at it was primarily based on seo, and pretty successful at its hay day. This one is for a personal approach, Last year we tried a new school / old school cold call approach and it worked.
> 
> To be honest I let my site ranking slowly slip through the years I had real good ranking and then became to busy and served to many masters. I got in at a good time back then. *Now I'm guessing it would be triple as hard to get back on top.* Maybe later, now I have other fish to fry.


False. (unless you're going for "mural painting" on a national scale). Your site has, and will have (when finished), a great online presence. With some fine tuning, a month or two of time and some added SEO factors, you can be on the first page _easily_.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

dewebdesigns said:


> False. (unless you're going for "mural painting" on a national scale). Your site has, and will have (when finished), a great online presence. With some fine tuning, a month or two of time and some added SEO factors, you can be on the first page _easily_.


I have two sites on this thread IM distinctly talking about my old painterforhire.ca that was my commercial and residential "normal" painting site. this thread is only about that web site. My muralform site has nothing to do with this thread. I did however ask you to potentially have a look at my muralform website on your critique thread.


----------



## dewebdesigns (Oct 10, 2015)

jason123 said:


> I have two sites on this thread IM distinctly talking about my old painterforhire.ca that was my commercial and residential "normal" painting site. this thread is only about that web site. My muralform site has nothing to do with this thread. I did however ask you to potentially have a look at my muralform website on your critique thread.


My mistake. I saw your signature above a post and already quickly reviewed it on the other thread. Regarding your old paintingforhire.ca site, the same applies. However, you don't have a presence at the moment, but it wouldn't be hard to get back up to the first page. It's just a matter of 2-3 months to let search engines know you're back and updated. If everything is done at the time it goes live, I would estimate 2 months before you're on page 1.


----------

